# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Hello!

## Carotte21

Bonjour tout le monde ! Je m'appelle Laurène, j'ai 20 ans et j'habite à Dijon dans le 21. J'aime la bouffe, la bière, les chiens et les couchers de Soleil.

Je me suis inscrite ici dans le but de trouver le compagnon de mes rêves. En effet j'ai projet d'adopter un chien et je souhaite l'adopter en refuge ou par une association, Rescue etc...

On m'a conseillé de commencer par une FA mon être sûre que mon mode de vie est compatible avec un molosse ou chien catégorisé. Je souhaite passer mon permis chien prochainement. Je suis fana de molosses et de terriers de type bull.

Mon rêve c'est un rottweiler américain staff ou staffie mais je fonctionne au coup de cur ....

À bientôt  :Smile:

----------


## cactusse

Bienvenue

----------

